# New Old Planes



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcomed new planes to the shop in the last few weeks. The first is a Bailey 5 1/2C the second a Bailey 8C.

Joe (Joesbucketofrust) noticed when I mentioned I was dying to find a nice user 5 1/2C. Well, long story short. He graciously sent me this plane and wouldn't let me pay for even so much as shipping. What a guy, huh?

Again, thank you so much, Joe... I love it like a child and it already has and will continue to see PLENTY if use and care!

As for the 8C, I happened to be (s)trolling through the local junk store to see what they had. There it was, rusty as all hell hanging from a rack... They were generous enough to clearly mark the price with a paint pen on the Japanning of 89.99. I offered the old man $40 and we eventually settled on $45 including tax. A pretty good deal I think.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

...and after a bit of clean-up...

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

They do look nice all cleanded up 'n stuff.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those look great! Excellent job bringing them new life. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, what is your cleaning regimen? I just used WD40 and some brushes, but mine don't look near as good as that yet.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Tom that #8 is amazing. Looking at the origional photo It's hard to believe that there was that much of the Japaning left.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Joe, you da man! :thumbsup:

Tom, those really look great. Nice job with the clean-up. I'm interested too in your clean-up process.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, my clean-up consisted of first disassembling it all then lapping the soles. It may seem odd but I prefer to do this first.

Next all the non-brass metal parts took a swim in the 'dunk tank' filled with evap-O-rust for about 15-20 hrs. Then I hand filed and fitted the frogs, buffed all the screw heads, lapped the soles and sides again, brass wire brushed the corrugations and put all that aside to work on the knobs & totes.

The knobs & totes were in REALLY good shape but the lacquer on all were badly chipped up. 

I soaked a rag in lacquer thinner and wiped the remaining lacquer off of those for the 8. The 5.5 is post war and whether the knob and tote are original I don't know but they aren't rosewood. They actually look like pine to me but I didn't fully strip them to inspect. Those from the 5.5 also did not have lacquer on them so I sanded them down lightly trying to remove only the finish. 

Next I applied two coats of BLO to them all with proper drying time allowed. The totes from the 5.5 being so light got 3 coats of dark red tinted lacquer sealer followed by 3 coats of lacquer then hand sanded with a 3M 'fine' sanding sponge and MS to knock down the sheen.

The other set being rosewood got 2 coats of clear lacquer sealer and 3 coats of clear lacquer which was finished the same as above.

I accidentally uploaded the picture if the sole of the 5.5 twice so here is the 8.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work! Both of them look great. You think that's postwar for the 5.5? Post WW2? That cap is an old one. Is it a really old one with replaced knobs or one that has been put together? Not that it matters cause it looks really good. You did a great job on the knobs and totes. I love both of those sizes.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

So after seeing your results and doing some googling I'm going to have to get some evaporust, then... what sort of container did you use to soak in? My largest is a #6 and after looking at the pricing I'd hope not to need more than a gallon...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Gilgaron said:


> So after seeing your results and doing some googling I'm going to have to get some evaporust, then... what sort of container did you use to soak in? My largest is a #6 and after looking at the pricing I'd hope not to need more than a gallon...


I've dunked 5 bench planes, 1 combo, couple squares, 4 saw plates, couple chisels and some misc stuff over the last yr and have only gone through one gallon + a quart! I only added the quart recently to account for evaporation and wipe-off. My 'tanks' are appropriately sized to the item to be dunked. I have one 4.5x5x36 built from ply and plastic lined for saw plates and large planes the other is a plastic rubbermade style shoe box. 

Do not... And I repeat DO NOT plan to partially submerge an item and flip it... BAD BAD. I found out the hard way on a saw plate that you will never ever get rid of the two lines caused by it!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Nice work! Both of them look great. You think that's postwar for the 5.5? Post WW2? That cap is an old one. Is it a really old one with replaced knobs or one that has been put together? Not that it matters cause it looks really good. You did a great job on the knobs and totes. I love both of those sizes.


In all honesty I haven't typed it yet. Joe referred to it as a post war and really what I'm going by on that is the complete are total lack of brass on it as well as the Y frog. It's absolutely possible that the lever cap is inconsistent with the rest o the plane. 

Joe... Mecca of hand planes... What say you?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and Joe, I don't remember if you remember me mentioning that frakenplane 6 I wanted your opinion on but here are some pictures.

Maybe it's not quite such a frankenplane after all... Anything other than the horribly wrong Lever Cap jump out at you?

I just tore it down and dropped it in the tank so if you need better pictures just ask.


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Tom,
As to your No. 6:
Appears to be a mid-to-late '20s, "Sweetheart"-era plane. (see the SW =Stanley Works inscribed within a heart on the blade stamping). The frog, single patent date and tall-style front knob without a raised ring in the casting are all consistent with what is commonly called a Type 13.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joe bailey said:


> Tom,
> As to your No. 6:
> Appears to be a mid-to-late '20s, "Sweetheart"-era plane. (see the SW =Stanley Works inscribed within a heart on the blade stamping). The frog, single patent date and tall-style front knob without a raised ring in the casting are all consistent with what is commonly called a Type 13.


Well, different 'Joe,' but right on man. 

My concern, well more question, is that it just seems off. Something's not right with it, ya know? Maybe I'm over thinking it but you know when ya see something and it just doesn't sit right with ya???

I hadn't really considered the style of the knob being consistent with the blade and date so I guess it may all be correct short of the lever cap. It just seems off... Idk?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that is correct. I think the type 11 is the last of the short knobs. The lever cap is an older one though. The 5 1/2 frog is a newer one than the lever cap so that's definitely a replacement cap, not that it matters since it looks like a very nice old stanley cap anyways.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

whats your lapping process? just curious......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tito5 said:


> whats your lapping process? just curious......


I start with a very large (12x20 maybe?)sheet of 150x made for floor sanders and end up 400x.

I use MS as lube for the paper.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Late to the party I know, but I was caught up in other tool acquisitions. Looks like everything has been hashed out but I just wanted to say that in regards to type studies - remember that Stanley didn't just throw out all the old parts when they made changes, they used them up. So you can find a type 11 with type 10 or 12 parts, it's not necessarily a frankenplane. Of course a type 2 piece on a 1960's era plane is obviously going to be out of place.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are really sweet. Excellent work on the clean-up!

I'm sure you're very pleased, and kudos to joesbucket for his generosity.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Late to the party I know, but I was caught up in other tool acquisitions. Looks like everything has been hashed out but I just wanted to say that in regards to type studies - remember that Stanley didn't just throw out all the old parts when they made changes, they used them up. So you can find a type 11 with type 10 or 12 parts, it's not necessarily a frankenplane. Of course a type 2 piece on a 1960's era plane is obviously going to be out of place.


Well, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good Tom! Those old Bailey planes clean up beautifully, huh? I just picked up a #3 that I'm looking forward to cleaning up.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx! I'd love to see the #3!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Well alright, here it is as I found it. I've since given it the electrolysis bath and have started cleaning it up. It'll need a new tote, as this one is cracked in a few places. The previous owner tossed it in to sweeten the deal on the Airstream I bought a few weeks back. 










After a bath.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool man. That should clean up pretty well.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Cool man. That should clean up pretty well.


Thanks. Great job on yours and, once again, Joe shows just how great of a guy he is! 

:thumbsup:


----------

